# zoonosis



## Bryony (Jun 11, 2004)

Zoonoses
A zoonosis is a disease that can be transmitted from animals to humans. In many cases, the disease can also be transmitted from humans back to animals as many of you would know but did you know all of this?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 11, 2004)

I always knew reptiles, particularly snakes are prone to carring salmonella. But I thought the title was about me LOL Very interesting.


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (Jun 11, 2004)

What does the disease do??


----------



## Bryony (Jun 11, 2004)

i thought so to i knew about most of the zoonosis deieses but not some of them

i thought a bit of education would do you all good and its interesting
sorry moosey maby next time


----------



## Bryony (Jun 11, 2004)

more that our little python buddies can give us

Aeromonas hydrophila 
Edwardsiella tarda 
Escherichia coli 
Mesocestoidiasis 
Morganella morganii 
Mycobacterium ulcerans 
Ophionyssus natricis infestation 
Pentastosomiasis 
Proteus vulgaris 
Providencia spp. 
Q fever 
Salmonellosis 
Sparganosis


----------



## Bryony (Jun 11, 2004)

Incredible_Reptiles said:


> What does the disease do??



name one and i'll tell you


----------



## Adam (Jun 11, 2004)

Bryony said:


> Zoonoses
> A zoonosis is a disease that can be transmitted from animals to humans.


 
YOU named it.


----------



## Adam (Jun 11, 2004)

Sorry. I am dopey and just realized you were reffering to a category of disease, not an actual disease. Realized it as I clicked submit on the above post. Boy is my face red.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 11, 2004)

silly boy..........
any disease you want details on?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 11, 2004)

Bryony said:


> more that our little python buddies can give us
> 
> Aeromonas hydrophila
> Edwardsiella tarda
> ...



Do you think It'd be a safe bet to say that these couldn't have been caught all on the first date? LOL


----------



## Adam (Jun 11, 2004)

No but I would like to know more about the drug stomorgyl. I gave it to my stimpsoni the other day, he is the one who had a swollen jaw 3 months ago after eating a day old chook. Anyway he was nearly dead about a week ago and he had a badly infected mouth, so I started him on Baytril for one week then he was improving slowly but badly dehydrated, (he's 100 grams) so I gave him 2 mls of water with a crop feeder and then the next day he got an eight of a stomorgyl crushed into 4 mls of water and orally fed again, next 5 minutes he was cruising around his tank, shed the next day and mouth is a.o.k. He is still on baytril for 3 more days.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 11, 2004)

*tuberculosis*
TB, or tuberculosis, is a disease caused by bacteria called Mycobacterium tuberculosis. The bacteria can attack any part of your body, but they usually attack the lungs.
TB is spread through the air from one person to another. The bacteria are put into the air when a person with TB disease of the lungs or throat coughs or sneezes. People nearby may breathe in these bacteria and become infected.

*Rabies* is a preventable viral disease of mammals most often transmitted through the bite of a rabid animal
Rabies virus infects the central nervous system, causing encephalopathy and ultimately death. Early symptoms of rabies in humans are nonspecific, consisting of fever, headache, and general malaise. As the disease progresses, neurological symptoms appear and may include insomnia, anxiety, confusion, slight or partial paralysis, excitation, hallucinations, agitation, hypersalivation, difficulty swallowing, and hydrophobia (fear of water). Death usually occurs within days of the onset of symptoms.

*Toxoplasmosis*
Toxoplasmosis is an infection caused by a single-celled parasite called Toxoplasma gondii. The parasite is found throughout the world. 
Through accidental ingestion of contaminated cat feces. This can occur if you accidentally touch your hands to your mouth after gardening, cleaning a cat?s litter box, or touching anything that has come into contact with cat feces. 
Through ingestion of raw or partly cooked meat, especially pork, lamb, or venison, or by touching your hands to your mouth after handling undercooked meat. 
Through contamination of knives, utensils, cutting boards and other foods that have had contact with raw meat. 
Through drinking water contaminated with Toxoplasma. 
Although extremely rare, by receiving an infected organ transplant or blood transfusion. 

*Cercopithecine Herpes Virus I*
Most species of macaque monkeys can carry a virus known as B virus, Herpesvirus simiae or Cercopithecine Herpes Virus I. It is very similar to human herpes virus which causes cold sores in humans. In the monkey, the virus causes simple cold sores. In the monkey, the virus usually does not cause disease, but in humans it causes a brain infection (encephalitis) that is fatal in over 85% of cases. Infection in humans is rare, but most cases have involved contact with nonhuman primates. Immediate diagnosis and treatment with antiviral drugs has saved lives. The procedure outlined below is adapted from recommendations from the Centers for Disease Control and has been shown to reduce the risk of contracting Herpes B in the event of a bite or other wound, or an exposure to mucous membranes or broken skin.

Since B virus has a high prevalence in conventional primate colonies, and animals can carry the disease without showing symptoms, it is best to assume that all primates are infected. Body fluids such as saliva and urine present the highest risk to workers. Caretakers are at special risk, since routine care and cage washing involves frequent contact with sharp edges on contaminated cages and production of aerosols from spraying animal waste.


----------



## Adam (Jun 11, 2004)

But how about the drugs that treat them. Do you know some specific info on these drugs, stomorgyl, Baytril, and Flagyl.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 11, 2004)

Bryony said:


> *Rabies* is a preventable viral disease of mammals most often transmitted through the bite of a rabid animal
> Rabies virus infects the central nervous system, causing encephalopathy and ultimately death.



Something a lot of people in australia don't realise is that rabies is *always* fatal in humans once the symptoms manifest themselves. There is a vaccine, which works if given before the bite, or after the bite but before the symptoms start. However, once you're symptomatic, if you haven't been vaccinated, you're a goner.

And all mammals can contract rabies, from a mouse to an elephant.

Hix


----------



## Bryony (Jun 12, 2004)

*Ringworm*
Ringworm is a skin and scalp disease caused by several different kinds of fungi. Ringworm on the scalp usually makes a bald patch of scaly skin. People with ringworm on other parts of their skin can have a ring-shaped rash that is reddish and may be itchy. The rash can be dry and scaly or wet and crusty. Many different kinds of animals can transmit ringworm to people. Ringworm is transmitted from direct contact with an infected animal's skin or hair. Dogs and cats, especially kittens or puppies, can have ringworm that can be passed to people. Cows, goats, pigs, and horses can pass ringworm to people too. People can also get ringworm from other people and their personal items.
Ringworm can make children very sick.

*Salmonella*
Salmonellosis is an infection with a bacteria called Salmonella. Most persons infected with Salmonella develop diarrhea, fever, and abdominal cramps 12 to 72 hours after infection. The illness usually lasts 4 to 7 days, and most persons recover without treatment. However, in some persons the diarrhea may be so severe that the patient needs to be hospitalized. In these patients, the Salmonella infection may spread from the intestines to the blood stream, and then to other body sites and can cause death unless the person is treated promptly with antibiotics. The elderly, infants, and those with impaired immune systems are more likely to have a severe illness.
They are microscopic living creatures that pass from the feces of people or animals, to other people or other animals. There are many different kinds of Salmonella bacteria. Salmonella serotype Typhimurium and Salmonella serotype.

*Campylobacter*
Campylobacteriosis is an infectious disease caused by bacteria of the genus Campylobacter. Most people who become ill with campylobacteriosis get diarrhea, cramping, abdominal pain, and fever within 2 to 5 days after exposure to the organism. The diarrhea may be bloody and can be accompanied by nausea and vomiting. The illness typically lasts 1 week. Some persons who are infected with Campylobacter don't have any symptoms at all. In persons with compromised immune systems, Campylobacter occasionally spreads to the bloodstream and causes a serious life-threatening infection. 
Most cases of campylobacteriosis are associated with handling raw poultry or eating raw or undercooked poultry meat. A very small number of Campylobacter organisms (fewer than 500) can cause illness in humans. Even one drop of juice from raw chicken meat can infect a person. One way to become infected is to cut poultry meat on a cutting board, and then use the unwashed cutting board or utensil to prepare vegetables or other raw or lightly cooked foods. The Campylobacter organisms from the raw meat can then spread to the other foods. When an infected bird is slaughtered, Campylobacter can be transferred from the intestines to the meat. 

*Psittacosis*
Psittacosis is an illness characterized by fever, chills, headache, photophobia (the avoidance of light), cough, and muscle aches. It is caused by an infection with a bacteria known as Chlamydia psittaci.
Transmission of C. psittaci is also unsettling. The organism is shed in the nasal secretions and in the stool from infected birds.

some extra ones........

*Plague*
Plague is an infectious disease of animals and humans caused by a bacterium named Yersinia pestis.
People usually get plague from being bitten by a rodent flea that is carrying the plague bacterium or by handling an infected animal.
Wild rodents in certain areas around the world are infected with plague. Outbreaks in people still occur in rural communities or in cities. They are usually associated with infected rats and rat fleas that live in the home.

*Tularemia*
Tularemia, also known as ?rabbit fever,? is a disease caused by the bacterium Francisella tularensis. Tularemia is typically found in animals, especially rodents, rabbits, and hares.Typically, people become infected through the bite of infected insects, by handling infected sick or dead animals, by eating or drinking contaminated food or water, or by inhaling airborne bacteria.The signs and symptoms people develop depend on how they are exposed to tularemia. Possible symptoms include skin ulcers, swollen and painful lymph glands, inflamed eyes, sore throat, mouth sores, diarrhea or pneumonia. If the bacteria are inhaled, symptoms can include abrupt onset of fever, chills, headache, muscle aches, joint pain, dry cough, and progressive weakness. People with pneumonia can develop chest pain, difficulty breathing, bloody sputum, and respiratory failure. Tularemia can be fatal if the person is not treated with appropriate antibiotics.


*Hantavirus Pulmonary Syndrome*
Hantavirus pulmonary syndrome (HPS) is a deadly disease transmitted by infected rodents through urine, droppings, or saliva. Humans can contract the disease when they breathe in aerosolized virus.


well there we go there is more but can't be bothered typing it all[/b]


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

we don't have rabies in australia do we?


----------



## Hickson (Jun 17, 2004)

No we don't, Liberated. Our Quarantine regulations are very strict in order to keep out the nasties that we don't have, like rabies, Foot and Mouth and Mad Cow Disease.

However, some bats in Qld have been found with Lyssa Virus, which is very similar to rabies (so similar it can be treated with the rabies vaccine).

Hix


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 17, 2004)

Hix said:


> .... Our Quarantine regulations are very strict in order to keep out the nasties that we don't have, like rabies, Foot and Mouth and Mad Cow Disease....


Our quarantine regulations may be loosened due to the FTA with the USA. 
Not good.


----------



## instar (Jun 17, 2004)

> Our quarantine regulations may be loosened due to the FTA with the USA.
> Not good



Its like a pre nuptial agreement between Johnny and Georgie ! :lol:


----------



## sarahbell (Jun 17, 2004)

i was told by my docotor not clean out our snake cages when i was prgnant because snakes poo has some nasty thing in it forget what it was but i can find out for all those preggers herpers out there


----------



## instar (Jun 17, 2004)

Possibly salmonella??


----------



## sarahbell (Jun 17, 2004)

could have been cat poo has the same stuff


----------



## NCHERPS (Jun 17, 2004)

Apparently, if you work in rescue organisations like Wires and want to be trained to rescue and rehabilitate Flying foxes you have to have had the Rabies vaccination beforehand.

Yes, the Salmonella virus is one thing that can be of particular concern to pregnant women in the latter stages of Pregnancy, more reptiles carry it than you think, but it is generally a different strain to the type you get from food poisoning.
It has been found to be quite a problem in young turtles especially, to the point that some states in the US have banned turtles under a certain size, don't ask me why it is more prevailent in the young ones than in adults, but it is.
Maybe someone here who keeps turtles might know more on the subject, I would be interested to know.
In the UK the anti-pet keeping lobby organisations including the RSPCA have used the Salmonella issue as a big issue in trying to get Goverment to ban reptiles, thankfully as yet they haven't succeeded.

Neil


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

I think the nasty in poo is toxoplasmosis - it is a danger to pregnant women and those with weakened immune systems. It is found in cat poo too, as well as raw meat, so some cultures with higher percentage of raw meat are more prone to it.

There's more info about it here... 
http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dpd/parasites/toxoplasmosis/factsht_toxoplasmosis.htm

Sheri


----------

